
What are the benifits to move from AWS to an OpenStack cloud? - hemen
I m planning a migration but would like to know. What are the pros and cons for this?
======
dc2447
Pros:

\- economy of scale, if you are large enough OS is very cost effective \- OSS
\- No vendor lock in

Cons:

\- Complexity \- Lack of features and higher level abstractions v public cloud

~~~
hemen
How much of the price Cut I should be expecting If I am planning for vms with
total capacity 1000 cores.

